# Retirement



## sjg4 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am thinking of retiring in Northern Mexico from very cold Northern Alberta, Canada. In general does anyone have any advice on where to start my research on a place to move in Mexico on the Sea of Cortez?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure, get in your car and drive down to Baja and explore the the different towns along the coast, like Mulege, Loreto, La Paz and the East Cape area....then put your car on the ferry to Mazatlan and drive north to Guaymas/San Carlos area and check that out then continue to Kino Bay Area... that should take you to most towns where folks from NOB retire to along the Sea of Cortez.........


----------



## sjg4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your comment. I've done the Baja by jeep in 1997-98. I'll have to look at San Carlos.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Sure, get in your car and drive down to Baja and explore the the different towns along the coast, like Mulege, Loreto, La Paz and the East Cape area....then put your car on the ferry to Mazatlan and drive north to Guaymas/San Carlos area and check that out then continue to Kino Bay Area... that should take you to most towns where folks from NOB retire to along the Sea of Cortez.........


Where does the ferry to Mazatlan leave from?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

DNP said:


> Where does the ferry to Mazatlan leave from?


La Paz


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> Where does the ferry to Mazatlan leave from?


For completeness....
There are ferries both directions between La Paz and Mazatlan, and between La Paz and Topolobampo, near Los Mochis. The Topolobampo ferries are bigger and run nearly every day (Saturday has a different schedule). The Mazatlan ferries run every other day.
Their web site is Baja Ferries Website.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Or you could take the Santa Rosalia ferry to Guaymas then you are only a few miles south of San Carlos...

and of course there are many books about retirement in Mexico........


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of northern Mexico has a fairly harsh, desert climate, except the east coast which is hot and humid, think Houston. The best weather in Mexico by far is the central part, which is why most of the country's population lives there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I was about to suggest that the OP ask where the majority of Canadians and 'estadounidenses' choose to retire in Mexico; and why. However, some folks can afford to move two or three times until the get it right. How many have retired to the coasts or some remote village, only to move to the central highlands after one or two years? We all know of some of them.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Climate Like Ajijic*

Although we are setting our sights on Lakeside, just for information, what other areas, towns have similar climate: moderate temperatures, humidity etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nairobi, Kenya, is also at a similar elevation and even closer to the equator. Other than that, our micro-climate on the north shore of Lake Chapala is rather unique. The south shore has a different weather pattern, and even Guadalajara is a bit different.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> Although we are setting our sights on Lakeside, just for information, what other areas, towns have similar climate: moderate temperatures, humidity etc.


I believe I read awhile back that Cuenavaca has the best year round weather in Mexico,
other areas to investigate are Valle de Bravo, San Miguel de Allende and surrounding towns, Puebla, and Oaxaca


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, Chios8;
> 
> Based on that post, have you ever been in Mexico?



His profile suggests he's living there!

Jo xxx


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> Although we are setting our sights on Lakeside, just for information, what other areas, towns have similar climate: moderate temperatures, humidity etc.


Other areas that have similar climate,moderate temperatures and lower humidity are but not limited to Cuenavaca, has the best year round weather in Mexico,
other areas to investigate are Valle de Bravo, San Miguel de Allende and surrounding towns, Puebla, and Oaxaca...

High elevations = cooler temps and less humidity....

Remember if you settle on lakeside you never know who you will get as a neighbor, LOL....


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=RVGRINGO;669427]Nairobi, Kenya, is also at a similar elevation and even closer to the equator. Other than that, our micro-climate on the north shore of Lake Chapala is rather unique. The south shore has a different weather pattern, and even Guadalajara is a bit different.[/QUOTE]_


Dawg is not sure what you are trying to say, RV. Back in the 1960s Dawg lived in Nairobi for a few months before moinig on to Kampala, Uganda - then under the rule of Milton Abote - and found it a great city in which to live. It does, indeed, have a nice highland equatorial climate and the city can be most attractive unless one is in one of that city´s vast festering slums which are quire dangerous for foreigners and locals alike. Living in highland equatorial Kenya woiuld be a nice alternative to the Mexican highlands around Lake Chapala but there are great differences in climate varfiables in drfferent parts of Hoghland Mexico just as there are in Highland East Africa. I urge the inquirer to disregard advice from respondents who speak as if knowledgeable about places in which they have never resided for some extended periods of time. As in Mexicans giving directions to the next town, take care in using their advice and the same advice is applicable for foreign retirees and retiree wannabes living in Mexico. Everyone and no one is an expert but all are filled with advice. These remarks do not apply to RV who has proven, over time, to be an excelllent source of advice on retiring to Mexico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=RVGRINGO;669427]Nairobi, Kenya, is also at a similar elevation and even closer to the equator. Other than that, our micro-climate on the north shore of Lake Chapala is rather unique. The south shore has a different weather pattern, and even Guadalajara is a bit different._





Dawg is not sure what you are trying to say, RV. Back in the 1960s Dawg lived in Nairobi for a few months before moinig on to Kampala, Uganda - then under the rule of Milton Abote - and found it a great city in which to live. It does, indeed, have a nice highland equatorial climate and the city can be most attractive unless one is in one of that city´s vast festering slums which are quire dangerous for foreigners and locals alike. Living in highland equatorial Kenya woiuld be a nice alternative to the Mexican highlands around Lake Chapala but there are great differences in climate varfiables in drfferent parts of Hoghland Mexico just as there are in Highland East Africa. I urge the inquirer to disregard advice from respondents who speak as if knowledgeable about places in which they have never resided for some extended periods of time. As in Mexicans giving directions to the next town, take care in using their advice and the same advice is applicable for foreign retirees and retiree wannabes living in Mexico. Everyone and no one is an expert but all are filled with advice. These remarks do not apply to RV who has proven, over time, to be an excelllent source of advice on retiring to Mexico.[/QUOTE]

Never guessed it was a JOKE !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

.....with a point: There is more than just the weather to consider.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> .....with a point: There is more than just the weather to consider.



Exactly, and quite honestly, I think the original poster wants advise about moving to Mexico, helpful advise and comments - RV has done that in the correct fashion - thanks. So from now on, please make sure that all posts are in answer to the OPs questions, without trying to outwit each other - If you dont know how to answer the questions satisfactorily then maybe offer advise on a different thread!

Jo x


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo;670469So from now on said:


> I take your point, jojo, but a little of "trying to outwit each other" is what can give spice to a forum. Too much, of course, can bring about a bad case of heartburn!


----------

